# VIA BICYCLE



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 2, 2016)

Via bicycle bicycle selling out.Auction this Friday nite nov.4th everybody that's been to the major shows knows Curtis(or his dog running around) everything must go 300 lots starting this Friday nite.3 floors of bicycle stuff.Go to BSSAUCTION.COM or just google VIA BICYCLES That's this Friday nov.4 at 6 p.m.See pictures at BSSAUCTION.COM


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2016)

WOW! I hope everything is OK with Curtis.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2016)

Kind of short notice.


----------



## bike (Nov 2, 2016)

If Curt has only 300 lots I will eat his dog.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 2, 2016)

My understanding is that he's moving, not closing


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2016)

bike said:


> If Curt has only 300 lots I will eat his dog.




"No Fud"


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> My understanding is that he's moving, not closing




That's good to know. And yes 300 lots seems kinda small for his collection.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 10, 2016)

Sam told me that Curtis lost his lease


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 10, 2016)

That's a real bummer that place is been there such a long time.


bikejunk said:


> Sam told me that Curtis lost his lease


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2016)

bikejunk said:


> Sam told me that Curtis lost his lease




That sucks!


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 21, 2016)

Did anybody go? Scores?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 21, 2016)

I heard stuff went pretty cheap.


----------

